# Restore EFI partition for proper bootcamp operation!!!



## Apple101

Hi every one!! Well it looks like I have a way to successfully restore your EFI partition so that you can use boot-camp to restore your startup disk to a single partition. Deleting the EFI partition is necessary in order for Windows Vista to function correctly or if you choose to use a pre SP2 Windows XP disc for the boot-camp installation. Following these instructions to the T will allow you to restore your EFI partition and use boot-camp again WITHOUT formating your drive and reinstalling OS X.

Startup in single user mode. (Command - S)

type “fdisk /dev/rdisk0” >>>>>DONOT type any of the quotation marks! Ensure that the Apple partition (2) starts at 409640. If it does not then it is STRONGLY recommended that you not continue.
Once the numbers have been successfully verified and match the above credentials type “fdisk -e /dev/rdisk0”

Type “edit 1”

Type “EE” This will prompt the system for the ID.

Type “n” when prompted to edit in CMS mode.

Type “1” for the start block.

Type “409639” for the length.

Type “print” and please verify the entry reads like this for partition 1: 

1:EE 0 0 2- 25 127 14[ 1- 409639]<unknown ID>

Verify your entries and then type “write” then “reboot”

Should you receive an error after the write process then please PM me and I will help assist you. I would also like to note that >>>>>>>>> See bold characters<<<<

1:EE 0 0 2- 25 127 14[ 1- 409639]<unknown ID>

If you receive a number that is different then the bold characters then please do-not panic or worry that you have done something wrong as this simply indicates that you have a different hard drive setup.


----------



## dona83

These instructions could've saved me a whole lot of reformatting/reinstalling Mac OS X hassle back when I needed to increase the size of my Windows XP partition by 10GB lol...


----------



## Apple101

dona83 said:


> These instructions could've saved me a whole lot of reformatting/reinstalling Mac OS X hassle back when I needed to increase the size of my Windows XP partition by 10GB lol...



lol! Well I would like to get this thread pinned so that it wont go off in lala land as new posts are created. I want everyone will be able to see it, as I think it could help save allot of time especially in your situation.


----------



## licio

Thank you so much for your post!! Man you've saved my mac! I removed accidentally the efi partition, so my mac was such a completely messy, thanks for you post I could fix the messy!
:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------

